# please help. fly rod setup needed



## zeroberto (Feb 21, 2012)

Hoping for some generosity from some guides or fisherman that have surplus equipment. I have a nice fly setup but I would like one for my father but have no way of getting him one. I was wondering if any one would ne willing to give up a good used setup thegy don't need anymore. We mainly fish for reds and bonfish so if possible a heavier set up. Even just a reel or just a rod would be nice. Please if you can help reply or send a pm.

Good fishing and God bless.


----------



## zeroberto (Feb 21, 2012)

I have line just need rod and reel*


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

I have a G. Loomis 7/8wt Reel on a Custom Rod/Sage Blank. 


$450.00 and you can have both. 




.


----------



## zeroberto (Feb 21, 2012)

Way too much for me thank you though.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Posting your price range might help out a ton.


----------



## zeroberto (Feb 21, 2012)

True, but I don't have very much. I was mainly hoping someone had some equipment they have phased out either because they got better stuff with time or just don't use it and would be willing to just give it generously. You know that old set up that's just sitting in the garageor something. But I de say if I had to put a price maybe 150-200.


----------



## Cap'n Fisherman (Mar 15, 2011)

Go to Walmart. Cortland has a beginners outfit that is complete for under $100.


----------



## zeroberto (Feb 21, 2012)

yea i have seen that but i dont think it would take any redfish.


----------



## Beaudog (Sep 28, 2011)

If you have a "nice" set up then consider selling your set up and buying two lesser, used set ups. 

Tough times out there right now . . . . Being able to catch bones and reds on a nice fly set up is a luxury, not a necessity.


----------



## zeroberto (Feb 21, 2012)

i love my set up and have had it for a while but was just hoping someone had something they could bare to lose. if i had to sell i would but ill wait to make that decision.


----------



## Blueheron (Jan 19, 2009)

I think you are correct in that most inexpensive beginner rods are too light for redfish. Bass Pro has an intriguing set up - a short 'power rod' for 9 wt or 10 wt that might work well. Rod/reel/line $140. If you find you can get to the redfish locally eventually you would want to invest in better equipment as most of the guys here have done.
Fishing for bonefish as far as I know involves far faraway travel, guides or boat rental, etc. Right here in Pensacola you have as good of saltwater fly fishing for redfish, trout, mackerel as you could find anywhere.


----------



## zeroberto (Feb 21, 2012)

Yea I know about the travel for bones but I have family down in the keys, just as a college student its hard to find money for anything in terms of a new setup. I really only need a rod I might beable to manage a reel.


----------



## steelhead (Nov 10, 2008)

Consider a TFO Signature Series rod from Bass Pro. It's about a 120 bucks and a nice stick for the price. I have a TFO 9 wt for walking the beach. i use RIO Outnond on an old beater Tioga reel w/the TFO rod. This set-up is a pleasure to cast.


----------



## zeroberto (Feb 21, 2012)

I might look at that. Do you use it in the backcountry or just on the beach...wondering how much finesse it has


----------



## steelhead (Nov 10, 2008)

I'm far from an expert caster, but I think the finesse aspect is derived more from cast contol and line management rather than the rod. Of course, decent equipment goes a long way. The guy in the fly shop/section at Bass Pro might let you try some rods. I could be wrong, but Bass Pro might be having some decent sales soon. Worth a phone call.


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

Do like Steelhead says, check w/Charles @ BP. I picked up a Redington 8wt kit a few years back for $100. I broke the tip off in a screen door, called Redington they said send it in and repaired it for $40 bucks, when it came back I notcied the wraps were cracked, called back they said send it back, this time they sent a new rod upgrade that list of $300 @ that time, short side Redington is made in China :thumbdown: but a great warranty, I got way more than I paid for :yes:.
The TFO is a nice rod I have a 6wt I believe it is a med-fast action, most of the rods on the market today are good casting tools. I now like a fast action for the salt water stuff for those longer cast, which the 8wt is. I have 5 dif F-rods all have a time and a place. I have since curbed my spending :whistling:right honey. These rods and my gear will be all left to my grandson.


----------



## asago (Nov 11, 2008)

I've got 7 or 8 old Orvis rods gathering dust (el cheapos) but they are 5 wt's so not much good around here. You are welcome to have one however but it would be light for a redfish for sure. I used to use them on a spider rig for crappie fishing. I might even have a matching reel but again we're talking 5wt...


----------



## zeroberto (Feb 21, 2012)

asago said:


> I've got 7 or 8 old Orvis rods gathering dust (el cheapos) but they are 5 wt's so not much good around here. You are welcome to have one however but it would be light for a redfish for sure. I used to use them on a spider rig for crappie fishing. I might even have a matching reel but again we're talking 5wt...



Pm sent!
And just wondering are they all 5wts?


----------



## Maps (Apr 18, 2008)

I've done fine with a 9 ft 8 weight setup from Wally World. Does it cast great? No. Do I cast great ? No, but I get the job done.

Keep in mind that fly fishing isn't some mystical art for the privileged few, it's a great way to have a good time on the water. Heck, I taught myself how to fly fish on the River Coln in England's Cotswold district with a cheap-ass level-line setup from K-Mart! (thanks USAF)

I fish all the time with a "less than desirable" setup using home-made flies and do great. My son caught a Spanish last year on a fly he tied with old Christmas tinsel and now he's hooked on fly fishing.

Use what you've got, adjust where you can, and have fun.

Of course if any of ya'll want to let me borrow a really nice setup for my upcoming keys trip......


----------

